# Job seeking in Dusseldorf



## Davros

Hey all!

I'd be grateful if you guys could offer any advice!

I currently live on the Dutch/German border not far between Roermond and Dusseldorf....and work in Antwerp! Yes yes....an evil commute. The commute has got to the point that I can't take it any more. As a result I'm seeking employment closer to home....and Dusseldorf is an option.

Can you recommend any good websites etc for job hunting.

Im an engineer/project manager, irish/british dual, with ten years exp....Fluent in english, competent in French, learning dutch and clueless with German. 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## James3214

First try our sponsors links below then you could try job sites like stepstone, etc but it will be hard if you don't know any German. I know what you mean about the commute on that E313/4. I commute back to Antwerp some weekends!


----------

